# Haunted House (sneak peek at a Ghost)



## PaulDeadringer2 (Jan 2, 2014)

Very nice and they really set you up with accessories. Look forward to your shooting review.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Looks great bill

Where are they made ?


----------



## Vella (Dec 3, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

Nice looking rig jinks! Can't wait to see it shoot!


----------



## badshotdb (Jan 6, 2011)

Jinks, It's nice to know I'm not the only one that gets so excited over new toys. Looking forward to a video review


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Wow, that looks like a sweet setup! Interested to hear more about it. Keep us posted!


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

PaulDeadringer2 said:


> Very nice and they really set you up with accessories. Look forward to your shooting review.


Thanks Paul! 

And yes...the thing I admire most about Gillo Gold Medal (and Vittorio) is that they seem to strive for "Versatility" where the end user has a wealth of options (and accessories) to choose from much like the bigger brother too the Ghost my 27" Gillo G1 riser which can be set up as an awesome Bare Bow...










or competitive bow hunter recurve...










or even as a top shelf Olympic Rig...one riser...many options and choices...and offers up stellar balance and performance at them all. 



JParanee said:


> Looks great bill
> 
> Where are they made ?


Varese, Italy Joe...Vittorio is the venerable bowyer who designed the prolific "Mamba" for Bernardini years ago...and his son Michele Frangilli is....well?...here's a bit about him from Gillo's website...

*Michele Frangilli, called "GILLO", is the most titled archer in the world.
Three Olympic medals, including the Gold team Medal in London 2012, 11 World Champion titles and a total of over 170 International podiums in more than 20-year career made him a living legend for the latest generations of archers from all over the world. With the publication of his book "The Heretic Archer" ini 2005, now available in Italian, English, French, german, Japanese and Korean, his shooting technique and suggestions for the tuning of the bow have become know worldwide. From 2014 his experience has been translated into a line products inspired by his nick-mane ​ and many gold medals he won, sure to provide the most modern of the archer with the best existing direct experience in the design and choice of materials.*

Vittorio designed the G5 "Ghost" bow riser...and the limbs are built to his spec by the EEC.



Vella said:


> Wow!


My sentiments exactly! :thumbs_up


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Homey88 said:


> Nice looking rig jinks! Can't wait to see it shoot!





badshotdb said:


> Jinks, It's nice to know I'm not the only one that gets so excited over new toys. Looking forward to a video review





Stub said:


> Wow, that looks like a sweet setup! Interested to hear more about it. Keep us posted!


Thank you everyone and Will Do!


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Big fan of his son and I've watched him on video shoot many times 

I just was not sure of where they were manufactured 

That's a great price on something made in my homeland


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

JParanee said:


> Big fan of his son and I've watched him on video shoot many times
> 
> I just was not sure of where they were manufactured
> 
> *That's a great price on something made in my homeland*


*Right?*

That's what I'm saying and while I know you're no stranger to doing such?...I've spent more on a set of limbs than this whole rig cost me...twice now...makes me wanna puke thinking about it! LOL!

Maybe we can make a deal here Joe...tell ya what....you buy a Ghost?...and I'll finally spring for a set of Borders limbs...besides...since they are made in your homeland?...it's only right that you should have at least one bouncing around in the back of your humvee! 

If for nothing else?....Just in case of emergencies.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Jinks it's a very tempting riser my friend 

Shoot it in good health buddy 

I think LAS is going to carry them


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

JParanee said:


> Jinks it's a very tempting riser my friend
> 
> Shoot it in good health buddy
> 
> I think LAS is going to carry them


Thanks Joe and I certainly hope LAS does make them available because bang for buck?...I can see the Gillo Ghost rapidly becoming a house favorite among many...from novice too pro...Vittorio blessed the world of Archery with a real nice rig here at a very modest price point.


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice looking bow.
Enjoy.


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

JINKSTER said:


> Vittorio designed the G5 "Ghost" bow riser...and the limbs are built to his spec by the EEC.


For what does EEC stands for?
Any link?
Thanks


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Belicoso said:


> For what does EEC stands for?
> Any link?
> Thanks


European Economic Community.

If I had to guess?...I think the limbs may have been sourced by KG Archery... (and that's strictly just a guess)...but specs were laid out by Vittorio.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Very cool - the Euros have been building bows that 'fit' the WA rules for a while now and have really come up with some excellent designs. Combined with excellent craftsmanship and you have some truly exceptional equipment. The 19" riser should make for a handy size package. Enjoy it Bill, that should be an amazing rig.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Looks delicious.

If my pockets had bigger holes, or had more of a bulge, I might buy one just to find out for myself


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

Looks nice. Do any other grips fit the riser?


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Cwilder said:


> Looks nice. Do any other grips fit the riser?


Yes...every grip that fits the G1 & G2 series Gillo's fits this riser...the 3D printed ones...Med or High wrist wood ones...or just the grip scales...or even Jagers...so it actually has more grip options with the scales and the 3rd screw holes for full feature grips are hidden under the stock scales.

And ya know what folks?...I sort of felt bad being fortunate enough to be among the first to get a Ghost bow because I really like what Vittorio & Gillo are doing and providing for the archery community and the reason I felt bad getting it?....is because I figured...

1. I know me...and I go through bows like kleenex tissues during a bad cold and?... 

2. I figured there was absolutely nothing out there (in that class of bow) that would rock my love affair with my DAS Elite w/ Custom limbs...cause it is One Bad Butt Bow!

and I figured...man...here I go...I'm going to get it, tune it and?...sell it.

and that just wouldn't be right of me to do to Vittorio & Gillo...so I figured...

I know there's no way it could possibly be as good as my DAS Elite so no matter how good or bad it shoots as compared to my DAS Elite?...I'll just.....

"Live with It"

I took my first few shots with the Ghost tonight and I'm happy to report...

I was wrong....real wrong.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Friends and Gentlefolk:

Last night I made some pretty bold (if not downright "brash") statements regarding the comparison of this Gillo Ghost to my beloved DAS Elite rig...and did so based on just the first few shots taken last night and the way I figure?...if I were a casual observer reading such?...even I would've been like...

*"Yeah sure Jinks...tell me another one!..what are you?...on Gillo's payroll? LOL!"*

so this morning?...it was time to call Ghost Busters as I figured I owed it to myself...Vittorio...and the readers here to investigate and find out why I was so blown away with this Gillo Ghost that I would have the audacity to even compare it too my beloved and legendary DAS Elite to either "Qualify" or "Dis-Qualify" the statements I made last night and just write it off as being an acute case of...

*"New Bow Syndrome"*

So first things first...break out the beiter limb alignment gauges and check this Ghost out...now I haven't touched a thing on the limb bolts or the LLA system so this is what I got from straight out of the box...










now I had a lot of trouble getting that pic above (due too wind and parallax) but trust when I say the pic doesn't do the alignment justice...it's "Spot-on"...too the point I chuckled to myself wondering if Vittorio himself set this rig up before shipping it too me! LOL!

Now the only changes I made to the Ghost was I "regretfully" went ahead and installed the medium wrist root finished wood grip...and the reason I regretted doing so?...was because the straight up grip with just the wood scale grip covers made a stellar register for my bow hand...unfortunately?...I'm closing in on 58 years old with diabetes and high blood pressure and knew that 40#'s on that isolated of an area of my bow hand would cause me problems down the road with the many meds I take...but I'm here to tell you that the full wood grip?...felt like I went from hugging a female athlete too falling into the bosom of a plus size beauty! LOL!

as the grip oh so comfortably melted into my hand with the oh so familiar feel of Jager contours...











as now you realize I installed "The Weight Kit" which effectively offset any balance deficit incurred by the wood grip...

and the flip side... 










full shot...










and BTW?...when I installed that "Weight Kit"?...the first thing I had to do was remove the wood plugs which I found sort of baffling at first because..."How do I do that?"...what did Vittorio do?...glue them in?...do I need a screwdriver to pry them out?...cause dear lord they are tight...how are they held in there?

but not wanting to take a screwdriver or any sort of metal tool to pry with?...I pulled and twisted harder....no...harder than that...and then I felt the promise of movement...then stood in awe of how Vittorio secured these wood plugs....really?....O=rings on a freaking wood plug?...who does that?...well apparently?...Vittorio Frangilli of Gillo Gold Medal does! LOL!











so...back to my point...why?...why do I feel this very economically priced Ghost to be the equal of (if not better than) my beloved DAS Elite?...well...

1. Despite the Ghost lacking "The Romeo Bulge" of the fabled DAS Elite (which has ruled it out of being "Recurve Legal" in some Orgs)...

The Superb Balance of Both Bows is Spot-on with each other and no...I'm not kidding.

2. The Shot reaction of Both Bows is again..."Spot-on" with each other with both extremely well behaved...and again?...no...I'm not kidding.

and now here comes "An Even Brasher Statement"....

Because these are the area's where the Gillo Ghost actually outshines my beloved DAS Elite for me...

3. General handling: of the Ghost seems more "Dead Neutral" in the hand just walking around with it.

4. The Ghost is more stable throughout the draw cycle for me.

5. It feels "More Settled" at anchor.

6. The Ghost seems to have 1 1/2 times the center-shot clearance of my DAS Elite. (again...pic doesn't due that justice but you get my drift)

and finally?...

7. The Sight Window: On the Ghost Is 2"s shorter than my DAS Elite yielding a far more defined sight picture where between reasons 6 & 7 here?...give me both a better view of my target and an elevated sense of confidence in my sight picture.










I'm calling my words and reasons both justified and?...

officially qualified. 

More testing and reporting to follow...L8R, Bill.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

The Gillo (and Zenit, see the pattern?) have the grip throat above center, the DASH has it a ways below. That is why even without the bulge they have similar balance.

Grant


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

grantmac said:


> The Gillo (and Zenit, see the pattern?) have the grip throat above center, the DASH has it a ways below. That is why even without the bulge they have similar balance.
> 
> Grant


As usual?...you're correct...Thanks Grant! 

I just measured both bows measuring from the strung limb tips too the GTC (grip throat center) from both ends...

The DAS Elite: Bottom Limb Tip too GTC = 29 1/2"/Top Limb Tip Too GTC 30 1/2" = Grip Throat Center 1/2" Low of Actual Bow Center

The Gillo Ghost: Bottom Limb Tip too GTC = 29"/Top Limb Tip Too GTC 29 1/2" = Grip Throat Center 1/4" Low of Actual Bow Center

So the Grip Throat Center is 1/4" higher on the Ghost.

I guess that explains why the Ghost has a more stable feeling draw...the grip throat center is within 1/4" of the bows actual center.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Think I shot more arrows today (100+) than I have in quite sometime and I'm just scratching the surface of test & tune for what this Ghost likes.

It's right at 42#@28"s...7 1/2" BH was way loud...8"s was quieter...8 1/4" is the sweet spot.

.700's with 80gr glue ins was fast but way weak.

.650 cheetahs cut too 28 1/4" with 100gr screw-ins were okay but a bit on the light and loud side.

It actually handled my full length .400 spine 9.0gpi axis arrows with 125gr screw-ins and was real quiet but at well over 10GPP?...hit like freight trains but not real exciting. LOL!

the tow it liked a lot?...

My 29" Long GT3555 .500's with 125gr screw-ins...










and my 29" long .600 spine beman MFX Classics with 100gr screw-ins...and it liked those a lot!


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

Nice shooting! Wow looking good!


----------



## caligator (Mar 3, 2013)

Jinx,Are you shooting the TBOF Charity shoot next weekend? I'd like to take a look at this thing!


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

caligator said:


> Jinx,Are you shooting the TBOF Charity shoot next weekend? I'd like to take a look at this thing!


Yep...we'll be there!


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Homey88 said:


> Nice shooting! Wow looking good!


Thanks Homey! 

But I think it's Vittorio and Gillo that deserve the applause because...

I can't imagine how I'd feel as a "new-too-the-sport archer/bow hunter" trying to sift my way through the plethora of moderately priced bows.

It simply doesn't make sense for the lesser experienced archers/bow hunters to drop upwards of $1,000+ locking themselves into wood customs be they bolt-downs or single piece where things like grip & poundage are non-adjustable or interchangeable so what's that leave them with?....a maze of bows that are either disappointing performers or the most common and dreaded...

*"This Item Is Back Ordered"*

Then enter Vittorio and his awesome "Ghost Bow"...a top shelf ILF rig from a world class designer offered at a very affordable and moderate price point.

and for a 60" bow?...man is it a shooter! 

I know this...if my son in-laws, coworkers or friends ever get the bug and they ask me "What Bow To Buy"?....

my answer won't require a millisecond worth of thought...."Gillo Ghost"


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

I'm looking forward to trying one. 

I'm sure it will only be a matter of time before someone in my circle buys one.

:wink:

One thing I immediately noticed was the thin walls and cutouts in the limb pad area.









One of the first things I notice when I shoot a new bow is what I call "buzz" in the riser. For some reason, I seem to be very sensitive to it and it annoys the heck out of me.

That's one of the things I really like about my original Titan, the lack of "buzz." I attribute it in part, to a very solid limb pad area. No cutouts, no thin walled areas that in my opinion help to resonate that "buzz."









I don't know if you are sensitive to it but you've shot a lot of risers JINKS. In your opinion, does the Ghost have any more or any less "buzz" than anything else you've shot?

KPC


----------



## caligator (Mar 3, 2013)

JINKSTER said:


> Yep...we'll be there!


:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

GEREP said:


> I'm looking forward to trying one.
> 
> I'm sure it will only be a matter of time before someone in my circle buys one.
> 
> ...


Hey Kev...you often times pack a hard punch but at the same token?....you've been a great source of experience and accurate responses on these forums so feel honore my friend as I took these pix moments ago (in sub 60deg weather which is freezing for my south FL butt! LOL!) just for you. 

I can fully understand your concern about "buzzing" because if my old 25" PSE Zone riser was any indication of what folks experienced of "Full Limb Pocket" bows in years past?...I understand. LOL!

But I also must take into account that many of those old full limb pocket bows (like my Zone) were "3 Piece Risers"...and while I managed to finally get it subdued?..it was horrible at first...so I think I can appreciate where you're coming from however...

These G1 & G5 (Ghost) Gillo risers are "Fully Machined" from a billet of T6 6061 Aluminum...(G2 series risers are "Forged" and then finish machined)...and from what I'm experiencing?...are superbly balanced and rock solid.

Vittorio seems to be a bit of a window freak in that he incorporates several locations where the archer can "Visually Verify" that their limbs are in fact...properly seated.

This is the upper rear window of my Ghost 19 riser...just above the limb bolt locking screw...and where I struck that red line?...measures just under a full inch thick....










which is pretty much a direct clone of my 27" Gillo G1 BB/Oly riser...










including the wall thicknesses of the fully pocketed limbs...










moreover?....

When we take into account that the Gillo Ghost scales a mass weight of....1240grms/2.73#s...or with the weight kit?...1330/2.93#s...

This 19" Ghost rivals the mass weight of most 25"/27" Olympic/Target risers offered up today and inch for inch is the thug that makes all others seem a bit anorexic.

Picture this...my 19" Ghost (with the weight kit) weighs 1330gms/2.93#'s...my 27" Gillo G1 hanging next too it?...(without the stab)...weighs only a 100grms less at 1430gms/3.15#s....










and the word "Buzzy"?...would be the last word in the English vocabulary I'd use to describe either of them...as they are built more like a Sherman Tank! LOL!


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Been raining the past two days...bored...cabin fever with a new too me bow...couldn't help but think how fortunate I am as I admired it sitting there atop the headboard of my bed thinking....dang...the blank wall sure brings out the lines of the limbs and?...I haven't posted a shot of the bows lines highlighted like that...so here ya's go....










because it's "That View"...where you'll see the very subtle recurve of these limbs...that will allow me to effectively describe to you just how longbow'ishly smooth they draw despite being "Shorts"....yet with all those "working inches"?...they seem to smoothly whip an arrow out with extreme prejudice LOL!...I'm impressed.


----------



## skramr12 (Dec 20, 2014)

What do you think Jinkster...the ghost matched up with a set of medium BF Extremes?! I have a set of 50 pounders hanging around waiting to be mounted up on a ghost heading my way next month!! Should work out nice at 62"?


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

skramr12 said:


> What do you think Jinkster...the ghost matched up with a set of medium BF Extremes?! I have a set of 50 pounders hanging around waiting to be mounted up on a ghost heading my way next month!! Should work out nice at 62"?


That sounds like a very nice setup 

Congrats


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

skramr12 said:


> What do you think Jinkster...the ghost matched up with a set of medium BF Extremes?! I have a set of 50 pounders hanging around waiting to be mounted up on a ghost heading my way next month!! Should work out nice at 62"?


"THAT" Sir?...should be a very nice rig! 

When I first arrived at these 'Traditional Style" forums about 5 years ago?...my mentality was all about "Tradition"...what I remembered of my father and his bow hunting buds...recalling myself marveling over the most beautiful wooden thing I'd ever seen...and I think I was about 5 or 6 when I asked...

"Wow!...what's that Dad?"

and he said...

"This is my bow son."

(as he sat there explaining to me he had to be very careful not to cut himself as he was installing "Bleeder Blades" in his razor sharp broadheads)

I just stood there starring at all the smooth curves entranced by the beautiful grain of the wood.

and I can still fall into that very trance real easy these days and still do every time I see a beautiful wooden bow but?...

My perspective towards machine metal riser bows?...has changed dramatically...especially when I realized that the most stable and heaviest wood any riser could hope to be?...

is machined aluminum! LOL!

Then as I learned more about what makes a very stable and well balanced bow?...I also learned there's some important geometrical aspects that can be achieved with aluminum but are either very difficult (maybe even risky) and/or simply can not be achieved with wood because it's simply not as strong.

But some Bowyers are closing that gap with things like G10, Phenolic and the use of "I-Beam Constructed Risers"...but still?...there's much more design latitude offered with machined aluminum and?...it's heavier...which increases stability and properly tuned and weighted?...can be made to sit extremely dead in the hand at the shot.

And this is where the beauty of machined metal risers begins to shine as one realizes it's not a beauty that is seen but is...

"A Beauty That Is Felt"

shot, after shot, after shot. 

Whoops!...gotta bolt!....as I can hear the sirens of the Trad Police homing in on me now! :laugh: 

Cause I USED TO be one! LOL!


----------



## pseshooter84 (Jun 9, 2012)

I have never shot traditional archery but this thread really caught my eye, interesting... How much do these run?


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

pseshooter84 said:


> I have never shot traditional archery but this thread really caught my eye, interesting... How much do these run?


There's 2 versions of the Gillo Ghost riser...

The Ghost Riser: will run you about $320 usd.

The Ghost Super Hunter Riser: which has gold color limb bolts and comes with a protective sleeve for travel and full wood grip will run you about $350 usd.

The Ghost Limbs: will run about $320-$350.

So depending what you select?...the whole bow comes in around the $650-$700 range.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Some of you may have been curious as to how much this 19" Gillo Ghost riser weighs with the weight kit installed...well?...

It weighs 1,400 Grams...










or?...3lbs 1.4ounces....










others have asked what degree of angle the limb pads are....and they look like 15 degrees bang on....










still others yet?...requested a picture of "Just The Limb Bolts" used in this little 19" beast of a riser...well here ya go...and what you're looking at there is a whopping 5/8ths-18 UNF splayed finger steel plated limb bolt with a dovetail screw locking system...both ends of course...and very Heavy Duty!....










None of you asked what I'm doing with this old Bob Lee limb pad gasket I had laying in my box....










but I'll tell you anyway....










becauuuuuuuse.........

Tell ya later...wife's ready to go out too dinner. LOL!


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

What type of film are you using to get those colors...ECT-tochrome?


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Okay...she's running late as usual. LOL!

so?....

The Gillo Ghost leaves pretty much every and any option open to the archer as far as how they'd like to set it up...Vittorio installed (2) threaded plunger holes in a riser window that's cut 3/8ths past center yet?...he also blessed the Ghost with a radiused shelf for those who may wish to shoot "Off-The-Shelf"....and since Vittorio's vision for this Ghost bow of his seemed to be aimed at being "A Hunting Bow"?...that screams *"to me"* that it should be set-up to be...

"Shot-Off-The-Shelf"

I like the bomb proof demeanor of such for what is aimed at being somewhat of a "Rough & Rugged" sort of drag it through the woods and swamps hunting bow...but alas?...the age old problem of dealing with a window cut well beyond center needed addressing so?...I got busy and found a piece of black delrin...my favorite stuff for fabbing up strike plates....










then sliced a little off the top...(at a slight angle)










and whiddled away on it at the sander installing shapes and angles to profile it in rendering a "Variable Thickness" kind of deal (for tuning) then laminated the strike plate and a piece of cordovan leather with 3M OEM mounting tape...










and installed the strike plate and cordovan leather shelf...



















if the leather looks like bateman cordovan?...that's because it is.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Well I see every ones all excited about my new Gillo Ghost Bow! LOL!

well at least I am and at the end of the day?... 

So...I was very happy to wake up this morning too this...










I was also very pleased with my decision to "Go Low" and set this Ghost up to be shot "Off-The-Shelf" and for a number of reasons such as...

1. I have enough bows that sport elevated rests and...

2. I miss The old school styling of a bow being shot "off-the-shelf" and?...

3. Was extremely curious as to how this Ghost bow might behave when...

*A.* The arrow is sitting just above my bow hand and?...

*B.* Is getting nocked at a point closer closer too the bows "True Center"










and I'm extremely happy I investigated and exercised this option because it resulted in an at-the-shot bow response that could be either...

*A.* A very tame, slow and slight roll back of the upper limb tip when shot "Low Wrist" too...

*B.* Pretty much "Dead Neutral" (vertically) with the string doing a slow roll out away from my bow arm when shot "High Wrist" up in the throat of the grip.

and it was at this point I chuckled to myself thinking.....

*"This things like shooting a miniature Barebow!...LOL!*

which i found extremely cool as the next thought that crossed my mind was...

*"If there was ever a first class Shoe-in Selection for the Barebow archer wanting to transition too a hunting rig?...The Gillo Ghost is It!"*

I was also very proud of my own work in setting the Ghost up to be "Shot off-the-shelf"...the cordovan leather on the shelf is very thin...and slick...










and I don't think I could've nailed the thickness/dimension any better on the strike-plate/spacer I fashioned out of black delrin...










The draw of the Ghost limbs is exquisitely smooth...if I were blindfolded I could be fooled into believing I was drawing a longbow...(I draw just under 28"s)

Another thing that impressed me was the note of the bow...which didn't seem to get any louder or quieter whether I shot 7.5 GPP or 11GPP arrows and was reminiscent of my old Bob Lee TD Hunter and/or my old Black Widow PSAII.

well I think that about wraps it up and I do believe this ghost is ready to start spitting a few across my new Caldwell Chronograph....and my initial off-the cuff statement/opinion there is...

*The Ghost Limbs:* They make up in smoothness and very stable feel of draw for any speed they may lack but at the same token?...they're no slouch either and the lighter GPP arrows waste no time getting there.

But we'll see. 

Very well done Vittorio and Thanks! L8R, Bill.


----------



## bogeyrider63 (Aug 17, 2006)

My interest is peaked. where do we order these from? I see lancaster's isn't stocking the ghost yet.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

bogeyrider63 said:


> My interest is peaked. where do we order these from? I see lancaster's isn't stocking the ghost yet.


I've had several friends order them form alternative services...I have no clue when U.S. distributors will getting theirs or which ones will be carrying them in their product line.

I only have two thoughts at this point...

1. Some friendly folks are going to have some difficult (if not downright uncomfortable) decisions to make and?...

2. IMNSHO?...Vittorio's Ghost just became a "Game Changer" in the 19" ILF riser sector.

other than that?...I finally got around to mounting up my $99.99 Caldwell Ballistic Chrono (From LAS) on my $28.95 58" Targa Tripod from wallyworld and?...

O.....M.....G....










the term "Deceptively Fast" comes to mind.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

This is my first shots over a brand new Caldwell Ballistic Chronograph with my Gillo Gold Medal "Ghost Bow" designed and manufactured by World Class Bowyer Vittorio Frangilli...it is a fully machined 19" ILF riser wearing limbs built in the EEC as speced by Vittorio. The Bow is set and tuned to my draw length of 27 1/2"s holding 40#'s on my gloved fingers shooting a 300gr GT Ultralight arrow making a 7.5GPP rig....I'm Impressed with the smoothness of draw from these "Size Short" ILF Limbs (making a 60" TD Hunting bow) and very surprised at the speed they produce for being so smooth and well behaved...Extremely Well Done Vittorio! 

I would also like to add that the string I have on this Ghost Bow is not what I'd call optimized...whereby nock fitment is a bit tighter than just a little snug...it's also of a much higher strand count than necessary for a bow of this poundage.

Here's the first 3 shots of the Gillo Ghost Bow over the chrono....not too shabby for a 40# bow...not to shabby at all!


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Did the internet break? LOL!


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

And for comparisons sake...

the term that best describes what immediately crossed my mind upon chronographing this Gillo Ghost rig was...

*"Deceptively Fast"*

simply because it draws so smoothly and is so well behaved at the shot?...I figured it for a soft shooter and was kind of left wondering if I was even going to see 180fps out of this 40# @ 27 1/2" test of speed.

Seeing the numbers I saw was a real head-shaker of a moment for me cause I'm usually dang close on guesstimating arrow speed but the Ghost took me by surprise...and here's proof of all that....cause I just got done uploading the chronograph results of my DAS Elite...shooting the same exact 3 arrows.....here's the spec speak...

*"This is my 21" DAS Elite riser with custom made limbs (making a 62" bow) and custom madeFlemish Twist string of BCY-X...I'm holding 42#s on my fingers at 27 1/2" Length of Draw shooting 300gr GT Ultralight arrows for a 7.14GPP rig."*

and here's the vid...







my DAS Elite is in the classifieds...not a bad bow at all but these two rigs are like spot-on with each other and I can't shoot two at a time so....time for someone else to be the proud owner of the DAS Elite.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

That's good speed. Now if we can get a DFC for the bow, I can work out the efficiency for you.


----------



## caligator (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow, mid 190's is pretty fast. I wonder what it would do with my 31" draw? That is one sweet bow.

An ya missed a good shoot today. Hopefully you can make the State shoot.


----------



## skramr12 (Dec 20, 2014)

Very cool Jinkster!! Nice job on the videos. I think that Gillo is going to smoke a arrow once you get it finished tuned with a skinny string on it. Also your not making my wait for mine any easier lol. Thanks for taking the time and sharing all this with us. -Ray-


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)




----------



## twigzz88 (Jul 17, 2006)

Thats a beautiful bow, i always like reading your review etc on here really great!


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Vittorio said:


> View attachment 3804602


It appears Vittorio is a man of few words...then again?...his pictures and quality scream volumes!


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Vittorio said:


> View attachment 3804602


Pretty options!

What do they look like with the grips on?


----------



## Darryl Longbow (Apr 11, 2003)

my wife just saw the green colored riser and it looks like I may be ordering a new bow. Looks great Bill and an impressive shooter. Love your off the shelf set up, nothing to go wrong there for sure and you can get great flight with a little work. Not that ever setting up a new bow is work.My Titan has competition for sure. Any plans for a 17 inch riser that you know of ?. I know the weighty bows shoot better but my old Florida feet in these Virginia mountains needs as little weight to hunt with as possible.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Dang Jinks.....you've done gone and given me the ITCH to buy a new bow......I love the Black and I'm wondering what length risers does he offer because I like the longer bows.....What DW is yours?


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

JINKSTER said:


> Well I see every ones all excited about my new Gillo Ghost Bow! LOL!
> 
> well at least I am and at the end of the day?...
> 
> ...


Where did you get the golf cart type arrow and bow holder? I like that and I need one.......


----------



## skramr12 (Dec 20, 2014)

Just received a tracking number...my Bronze Ghost Hunter has taken flight!! Should be flying over the Atlantic Ocean as we speak and landing on my doorstep Thursday  .


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

skramr12 said:


> Just received a tracking number...my Bronze Ghost Hunter has taken flight!! Should be flying over the Atlantic Ocean as we speak and landing on my doorstep Thursday  .


Congrats! :thumbs_up 

Ain't a doubt in my mind you're going to love it and should look hot in bronze! 

My Ghost handles so well it literally reminds me of a scaled down BB rig...against my DAS Elite?...it's a tough decision which I love most and trust me....that's saying a lot!


----------



## skramr12 (Dec 20, 2014)

The Ghost was at the door!! I'm gonna hijack your thread Jinkster lol. After about a month and a half wait the Bronze risers were ready and I received one of the first. The bow is everything Jinkster said it would be. I ordered the Hunter Supreme model and love the bow..except...the threads should have been cleaned after coating riser, the gold bling limb bolts (Hunter model? Kind of flashy) and the grip. I found the grip on my titanII much more comfortable so the wood scales will be on order. I set it up quick with a set of medium 50 pound BF Extremes, AAE Freeflyte rest, a SBD string with the recurve wraps and a set of whisker silencers. I shot a few arrows in the basement and it shoots beautiful. Hopefully I will be out of work early enough tomorrow to start tuning it outside. Will keep ya posted and run a few threw the chrono!! Here's a couple pics


----------



## skramr12 (Dec 20, 2014)

I


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Conrats! :thumbs_up

You could make your own "Scales"...they're not much more than hole covers but...

I think a Jager would be the way to fly.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

skramr12 said:


> I
> View attachment 3864865


Okay, that's flat pretty.

Were I in the market, I'd try one. If I had money to burn, I'd buy one just because


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

Sweet looking bow


----------

